# NGD: Ibanez LACS RGD7 - AB1 (Periphery)



## Guitarholic (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey fellas,

I don't want to take this post away from Alex, but he's on tour and busy and all that. He just got his LACS guitar a few days ago from the nice ppl at the LA Custom Shop. A few hours ago he sent me the picture + specs.
The picture is also up on his facebook now(Welcome to Facebook), so I don't have to feel too bad posting this here as well:






Specs:
RGD 7-string /w reversed headstock
26,5" scale
18mm neck
Ivoroid Binding /w glow in the dark dots
Off-set dot inlays
1xvolume poti
5-way pickup selector switch
Jem-style jack
Killswitch button
EVO-7 (neck)
CrunchLab-7 (bridge)


Alex and Jake, congratulations again on your LACS guitars (go here if you want to see Jake's-> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/133254-ngd-ibanez-lacs-rga7-jb1.html)! 
You guys deserve it. I'll see you in Baltimore and then after the tour! 

Jan


----------



## technomancer (Dec 1, 2010)

Pretty sweet


----------



## teqnick (Dec 1, 2010)

Saw this on facebook the other day. It's pretty cool, and I'm under the assumption that Alex really digs the ISH finish, as he had it on his 6 (R.I.P). Just a bit surprised he didn't get anything a bit more "out there"


----------



## bulb (Dec 1, 2010)

This guitar may look similar to the rgd7, but i have one on tour, and its SO much different, its incredible.
It has the ultra thin no taper 18mm neck that jake has on his which is amazing, pearloid binding around the fretboard and glow in the dark dots!
the killswitch is a lot of fun too, i think im going to start getting those on my guitars
and this thing sounds so incredibly deep and clear
absolutely pwns my rgd7 (which i think its still a pretty damn cool guitar)
And the offset dots are fuckin sweet.
He could have gone for something flash, but both jake and arlex like understated guitars to be honest, im the one who likes flashyflashflash guitars haha


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 1, 2010)

Just disagree with the control layout, everything else is great.


----------



## Elijah (Dec 1, 2010)

Sometimes simple can be a really cool thing


----------



## squid-boy (Dec 1, 2010)

Disgusting(ly awesome).


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 1, 2010)

whats the wood combo in this bad boy?


----------



## Elijah (Dec 1, 2010)

My money says there's alder in there somewhere


----------



## quaned (Dec 1, 2010)

Play buckethead  Nice geetar guys  HNGD!


----------



## vhmetalx (Dec 1, 2010)

Holy tits. Every LACS I see is downright amazing (minus a few, but theyre still badass, just a couple personal touches i dont like..)
It may be my sole mission in life to get a LACS similar to this lol


----------



## MikeH (Dec 1, 2010)

bulb said:


> This guitar may look similar to the rgd7, but i have one on tour, and its SO much different, its incredible.
> It has the ultra thin no taper 18mm neck that jake has on his which is amazing, pearloid binding around the fretboard and glow in the dark dots!
> the killswitch is a lot of fun too, i think im going to start getting those on my guitars
> and this thing sounds so incredibly deep and clear
> ...



So when will the MM1 be revealed?


----------



## Guitarholic (Dec 2, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> So when will the MM1 be revealed?



Meesh didn't sign an exclusive deal with Ibanez, so sorry but there won't be a LACS MM1 soon. But I know he's got something else coming his way (or my way to be more precise, but I'll bring it to him). I won't give away any details though. That's his job


----------



## MikeH (Dec 2, 2010)

Disappoint. But I also can't blame him as his Blackmachine is sick as tits.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 2, 2010)

I smell a brj endorsement in the future.


----------



## MSalonen (Dec 2, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> Disappoint. But I also can't blame him as his Blackmachine is sick as tits.



Not to mention his beautiful Ernie Ball JP.


----------



## bulb (Dec 2, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I smell a brj endorsement in the future.


I have had a brj endorsement since june, I play 2 brjs every night!

Specing out a new custom, its gonna be insane!


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 2, 2010)

bulb said:


> I have had a brj endorsement since june, I play 2 brjs every night!
> 
> Specing out a new custom, its gonna be insane!



I always forget that. How do you get a LACS while endorsed by brj?


----------



## bulb (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't have a lacs, I have a production model, its really sweet tho and I play that every night as well. Its just an Rga420z with some mods
Since I have only non exclusive deals I can play whatever I want


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 2, 2010)

bulb said:


> I don't have a lacs, I have a production model, its really sweet tho and I play that every night as well. Its just an Rga420z with some mods
> Since I have only non exclusive deals I can play whatever I want



I feel like an idiot right now. I've only read a billion comments about the rg2228 and the rga. I must be going insane.


----------



## bulb (Dec 2, 2010)

it has a mahogany body btw


----------



## Toxin (Dec 2, 2010)

*bulb*
how does alex's lacs differs from jake's considering that both have the same crunchlab?
what's the body wood of alex's lacs?


----------



## Loomer (Dec 2, 2010)

bulb said:


> I don't have a lacs, I have a production model, its really sweet tho and I play that every night as well. Its just an Rga420z with some mods
> Since I have only non exclusive deals I can play whatever I want



Dude, that and the nifty distribution and copyright you have with the music itself makes me convinced that you guys be handlin' dat bidness better than pretty much everyone  Those deals sound nice as all hell. Like having your cake, eating it and receiving a cold beer for free afterwards.


----------



## maximummetal288 (Dec 2, 2010)

This just makes me want an RGD more and more! Congrats Alex!


----------



## CloudAC (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow, very very nice. Offset dots do look better, Im majorly gassing for an RGD. Congrats on a LACS.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Dec 2, 2010)

bulb said:


> I have had a brj endorsement since june, I play 2 brjs every night!



Wonderful how blase he says that haha what a life


----------



## Goatchrist (Dec 2, 2010)

Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 2, 2010)

That is hawwwwt.


----------



## Jeggs (Dec 2, 2010)

Daaaammmn!
So nice!


----------



## adrock (Dec 2, 2010)

now i'm even more excited for tomorrow night. woo that thing is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dimensionator (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow that is... incredibly sexy. I want an RGD even more after this...
I'm hopefully gonna see you in Germany in February, you guys are gonna fuckin slay!


----------



## VILARIKA (Dec 2, 2010)

So Misha...Decibel guitars eh?


----------



## bulb (Dec 4, 2010)

i want one hard, so hard


----------



## bulb (Dec 4, 2010)

Toxin said:


> *bulb*
> how does alex's lacs differs from jake's considering that both have the same crunchlab?
> what's the body wood of alex's lacs?



id say alex's sounds a bit deeper in timbre which i like for the low open stuff and jakes sounds a bit more midrangey and sweet on the chords, definitely due to the baritone scale.
i think on the next album we will start using different guitars for different riffs in songs and i see both of these guitars getting some use for certain parts! its gonna be fun!


----------



## Dimensionator (Dec 4, 2010)

Any idea as to when this new album will be released?


----------

